# Interview with Jason Chambers of Human Weapon



## Lynne (Sep 12, 2007)

I know you will learn something from the master....

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=49750&cl=4068293&ch=3598482&src=news


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2007)

Attention all users:

This thread was moved to the Rec Room as a more appropriate placement for the link.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------

